
Fifty Years of Minimalism (2015) - howsilly
http://www.moredarkthanshark.org/eno_int_gph-apr15.html
======
nathan_f77
Paste this into the developer console to make it a bit easier to read:

    
    
        var css = 'body, .container { color: #444; background-color: #fff; } \
        body, .container, .ital { font-family: Georgia; font-size: 16px; line-height: 24px; } \
        a:link { color: #00f; }',
        style = document.createElement('style');
        style.type = 'text/css';
        style.appendChild(document.createTextNode(css));
        document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(style);
    

(Don't worry, there's no hidden unicode characters or anything. Just adds some
CSS.)

------
2845197541
I would like to point out that lowercase music exists.

~~~
gt_
This comment is a fine example of how HN became an artist's (me) hideaway. Art
related posts on HN rarely escape a dose of rational review that hardly exists
anywhere else.

~~~
gtirloni
English is not my first language (assuming hideaway is a place one goes to
hide from something). Do you mean that as a good or bad thing?

~~~
alextheparrot
It is a good thing, the context implies it is a place where he or she has
chosen to hide away. The idea of a chosen place to hide is "good" because the
choice means that if it we're bad the author would not have chosen it.

Saying "hideaway from the police" would be an example of it being bad, because
the police have forced the hiding.

------
elcapitan
50 years is way too much, wouldn't 1 nanosecond be more minimalistic?

